# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  معدل برای ثبت نام

## zahra_aa

سلام. من فارغ التحصیل نظام جدیدم
برای ثبت نام در کنکور حتما باید معدل بزنیم؟ من هنوز کانامه نگرفتم! حوصله نداشتم بگبرم
و اینکه اگر حتما باید بزنیم معدل کل ۱۲ام رو بزنم؟

----------


## ali_147

> سلام. من فارغ التحصیل نظام جدیدم
> برای ثبت نام در کنکور حتما باید معدل بزنیم؟ من هنوز کانامه نگرفتم! حوصله نداشتم بگبرم
> و اینکه اگر حتما باید بزنیم معدل کل ۱۲ام رو بزنم؟


سلام یه سوال
سال اخذ دیپلمت رو چه سالی زده ؟
چک کردی ؟

----------


## zahra_aa

> سلام یه سوال
> سال اخذ دیپلمت رو چه سالی زده ؟
> چک کردی ؟


من هنوز اقدام نکردم. چون معدلم رو نگرفتم میخواستم ببینم چی بزنم.
فقط شنیدم برامون زدن ۹۷

----------


## fafa321

> سلام یه سوال سال اخذ دیپلمت رو چه سالی زده ؟ چک کردی ؟


  سال اخذ مدرک منو زده ۱۳ ! ویرایش هم نمیشه

----------


## ali_147

> من هنوز اقدام نکردم. چون معدلم رو نگرفتم میخواستم ببینم چی بزنم.
> فقط شنیدم برامون زدن ۹۷


دقیقا زدن ۹۷
اخه مگه ما سال ۹۷ دیپلم گرفتیم ؟
۹۸ گرفتیم دیگه
نمیدونم اونو باید چیکار کنم

----------


## zahra_aa

> دقیقا زدن ۹۷
> اخه مگه ما سال ۹۷ دیپلم گرفتیم ؟
> ۹۸ گرفتیم دیگه
> نمیدونم اونو باید چیکار کنم


گزینه ویرایش نداشت؟
به دوستم گفتن برو اموزش و پروش درست کنن.... عجیبه
ما همیشه باید غصه ی این حواشی رو مخ رو بخوریم

----------

